# Painting Blood angels



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

What is the best way to paint red power armour?

I'm having trouble deciding which washes work.

Which highlights should i use also?

ty


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're looking for a dark crimson, I do this:
Chaos Black undercoat
Calthan brown basecoat (saves on painting over black)
Mechrite Red (might need 2 coats)
Blood Red highlight
Orange extreme highlight
heavy wash of 1:1 Baal Red to Badab Black

looks really good.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

I use a red spray paint then paint a mix of scab red and brown into the recesses, then either wash it with devlan mud if you want it darker and dirtier, or watered down dark flesh if you want it bright and clean.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd recommend (over black undercoat):

1:1 Blood Red-Dark Flesh (basecoat)
2:1:1 Chaos Black-Blood Red-Dark Flesh (wash/crevice detail)
3:1 Blood Red-Dark Flesh (initial highlight)
Pure Blood Red (further highlight)
Pure Blazing Orange (further highlight)
2:1 Blazing Orange-Vomit Brown (final, hard-edge highlight)
watered-down Baal Red (wash/glaze)
*optional* 1:1 Vomit Brown-Skull White (final/dot highlight)

hope this helps; good luck dude


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

spray white
spray this http://shop.warlordgames.co.uk/pure-red-colour-primer-spray-30-p.asp (don't need to spray white but I would anyway)
paint details (lining on pads, boltguns, eyes etc)
wash with devlan mud (experiment with thickness on spare models/sprue to get the right look)
your practically done, I find washes shade and highlight enough to not bother wasting your time.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Mechrite red, Red inking then orange highlights ta da.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

There are two ways how i approached army painting a red army. 

The lazy way is to undercoat your model in chaos black and then get a red from the Army Painter Coloured sprays and use directional spraying lightly to build up a gradient and it solves the issue of shading parts of the model. Then tidy up the model with mechrite, blood red and add bleached bone to the red for final highlights, using badab black or the brown wash (don't remember the name) to darkline the features of the model.









The longer tedious way is to use a black undercoat and add scab red to the chaos black and work your way up to blood red then bleached bone again for highlights. Bleached bone is used as it gives a much warmer light red whereas white will just give you a strawberry milkshake pink.


----------



## nick (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm a fan of deep, dark red. The way I've accomplished this on my models is to undercoat white and then basecoat with Dark Flesh. Then wash the model with very diluted Delvan mud.

Note: It's very important to dilute your washes as you'll be adding a lot of them thought the painting process and you don't want to cover any of the details. 

Next step: Take a 2:1 mix of Dark Flesh and Blood Red and go over everything but the darkest recesses. Then was the model with (diluted) Baal Red. This step is what's going to eventually give you that rich red (you'll be repeating it several times). After the wash is dry, take 1:1 Dark Flesh and Blood Red and do some general highlighting. You still want to cover most of the armor, but don't touch recesses. Wash with diluted Baal Red. Add Blood Red as another highlight. It's up to you how far you want to go after this, but I generally add severely diluted Baal Red after every step. If you do that, you'll keep the deep red tone all the way though the highlights when you start adding oranges and even yellows.

It's complicated, but if you practice at it and utilize some blending and layering, you'll have a very smooth, rich red. 

But after all that, I say screw the red lol. I want to know how Moo does his blue!!! :biggrin:


----------

